# New documentary photography magazine



## Miguel M. (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello everyone. First of all, sorry for my English, I hope to write the best possible way. 

My name is Miguel and I live in Madrid, Spain. I'm a photographer and editor of a new digital magazine, F8Magazine, focusing on photography, especially documentary photography. We are currently preparing the first issue, and we need help.
We are a small team of people, and none of us speak English well. Despite this, the magazine is published in English and Spanish, because we want to show the work of the best photographers around the world, and we want the magazine can be read on the largest possible number of countries.

The magazine is free and none of us receives benefits from it.

You can help us in different ways:

We need native English speaking people to review the journal and correct any errors that may exist in the text. People give us your opinion to improve our content, or that we talk about photographers that might be interesting to publish interviews with them.

Also look for any student of journalist or someone who wants to do an interview through email to any photographer with whom we have contacted.

It is not necessary to speak Spanish, but if anyone speaks it would be fine.

You can see the first issue of the magazine on the web: F8 Magazine. In order to receive more information, you can write me: miguel.moya@f8mag.com

Thank you very much in advance

Miguel


----------



## darkchild (Oct 26, 2010)

my dad is from spain  how'd you guys come up with the idea of the magazine? are all of you photographers yourselves?


----------



## Miguel M. (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, do you speak Spanish?

I am a photographer, and the idea of the magazine is to meet the best photographers from around the world, in Spain there are good photographers, but the world is too big!!!

Hope you like the magazine!


----------



## SmutjeUK (Nov 20, 2010)

I just had a look through your online Magazine and also it has potential it is somewhat all over. From a 'Documentary Magazine' I would have expected a common theme that stretches through the Magazine. 

Maybe something you should think about in the feature?

Other than that I found it interesting but the layout could do a bit of work as well and be more 'streamlined' as some pages seem to be all over the place.
For me it was more an Art Magazine, which I do not mean in any way negative, then a Documentary Magazine. 

That's just my personal opinion. Keep it up and you may get there one day but you seriously need to think over of keeping it for free as it cost money no matter which way you produce it and the lack of 'big' advertising or keeping it free you may find it a challenge to keep it up and running.

Kind regards
SmutjeUK


----------



## Rekd (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool. 

Hey everyone, please help this guy and his team out with *free *labor! 

Naw, just kidding. As stupid as it sounds there are probably plenty of people here that will jump at the chance to work for you for free. Good luck.


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2010)

Someone said many years ago - "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## Miguel M. (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool.

These are some of the photographers who have given their work *free* for the magazine:

John Lander	   Japan Images, Japan photos, asia images, asia photos, stock photography japan | Asia Images
Charles Pertwee	 Editorial and Corporate Photography - Nantes, France - Pertwee
Rich-Joseph Facun	RICH-JOSEPH FACUN + 971 50 109 8786
Quinn Ryan Mattingly	Quinn Ryan Mattingly | Vietnam | South East Asia | Documentary & Editorial Photographer | +84 (0)12 8569 8144
Naomi Harris	New York Photographer - Naomi Harris Photographer Swingers - (917) 687-0886
Kevin German	Kevin German | Southeast Asia commercial and editorial photographer
Robert Leon 	Robert Leon | Documentary Photography - Adventure Travel Photographer - World Cultures Photographer - Photojournalist - Travel-Photojournalism - Travel-Documentaries - Documentary Photographs by Vancouver photographer Robert Leon
Mimi Chakarova	Mimi Chakarova - Documentary Photographer
Lars Lindqvist	Photojournalist Lars Lindqvist
Benjamin Rasmussen	Based in Denver, CO +1.720.514.1267
Matt Nager  	Matt Nager Photography
Aaron Joel Santos  Aaron Joel Santos Photography | Hanoi | Vietnam | Southeast Asia
Chris Case	Environmental, Conservation, and Landscape Photography | Chris Case Photography
Shen Wei 	Home/News : Shen Wei Photography
Craig Ferguson	Cultural travel photography | Craig Ferguson Images | Taiwan photographer
Julian Wainwright	 THAILAND WEDDING PHOTOGRAPHER | JULIAN ABRAM WAINWRIGHT
Thomas Lee 	F/zero | Thomas Lee&#039;s work and play of light
Brandon Kruse	BRANDON KRUSE | PHOTOGRAPHER : SOUTH FLORIDA | 563.340.6588
Ami Vitale	Canadian pharmacy cialis : Premium Quality - Online DrugStore
Sephi Bergerson	FotoWala | Documentary Photography in India | Sephi Bergerson
Jenn Warren	Jenn Warren | Photographer
Cristian Movila	Cristian Movila | Documentary Photographer
Jeremy Hogan	Jeremy Hogan Photographer
Thomas Pickard	Photographer, Bangkok, Thailand | Thomas Pickard | 089 229 2401
Jamie Maxtone-Graham	 Jamie Maxtone-Graham
Markus Hartel	Fine Art street photography by Markus Hartel, New York street photography blog, documentary, film stills and portrait photography
LUCEO images and 52Selects.

According to your opinion, they must be suckers.

Professional photographers who make money doing what they like. Professionals who travel and meet many different countries.

Cristian Movila helps with his photographs to raise 1.5 million euros for a hospital that cares for children with cancer.

Like you, guys.

Good luck.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 20, 2010)

Spam. Yum!


----------

